# 2011 Holiday Gift Guide for the Audi Enthusiast



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The holidays are quickly approaching. Tis the season for Fourtitude to publish its annual Holiday Gift Guide – a list of cool Audi-centric items for the enthusiast who has everything, or perhaps some ideas for our readers to share with inquiring loved ones when asked what it is they want. This year we’ve changed it up, highlighting 15 items across four main categories that are always a winner. These include Video Games, Scale Model Cars, Clothing & Accessories and Decor.

* Full Story *


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

I want to order some of those posters that fourtitude was selling, but they aren't relisting them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey, that was for the charity auction ahead of Christmas. I'll see if they have more available to ship.


----------

